# Ring Inverter fan on all the time!!



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just got my 300W Ring Inverter installed and switched on and the fan is running all the time and very noisy it is too!!

I will only be pulling about 30W from it and would not expect it to get very hot at all. I was expecting the fan to be temperature controlled.

Is this usual for Ring Inverters, the noisy can be heard above the TV and quite frankly is unusable in it's current location.

Richard


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Should be installed next to the battery and run a 230 volt extension to the tv.
I'd buy a smaller inverter that does not have a fan 150 watt


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I would not buy anything RING, inverters, lamps, bulbs fuses are all low quality in my experience. You get what you pay for.

Sorry.
c.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Plus 1


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Damn, I was looking at the 150W version but as the 300W was only a fiver more I thought I would get that one just in case in the future we wanted to run something bigger.

Unfortunately mail order.

Richard


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

As suggested mount it elsewhere and run consumer cables from it. With a bit of rooting about and running under the van with cables it isn't as difficult as most think to add circuitry.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sterling-...essories_SM&hash=item3a6cd06118#ht_2194wt_982


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We don't have any feelings generally about different brands, as most are Chinese-built and vary from pretty good to abysmal.

Recommendations on here are a useful guide if you don't have the knowledge to go through the data presented, and if unsure, ask the question first.

Even ask on here if anyone has one for sale after an upgrade?

We'll be looking at such beasties next week at the electronics stores in California, their prices are pretty good compared with the UK, but you often struggle to find a 230V output unit.

We bought a 110V one years ago on the way down to Tucson and the Pima Air Museum, that was 110V but ran everything we wanted OK.

If you do buy from ebay, look through ALL the listings, you will often find the same unit being sold by different stores with a large variation in price (like the little 850W gennies)

Peter


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

RichardD said:


> Damn, I was looking at the 150W version but as the 300W was only a fiver more I thought I would get that one just in case in the future we wanted to run something bigger.
> 
> Unfortunately mail order.
> 
> Richard


If you've had it less than 7 days and it is in as new condition with original packaging etc you can return it under DSR (Distance Selling Regulations) but carriage will probably be at your cost - check supplier's T&Cs.


----------

